# Flash Freezing In Both Chrome And Firefox



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

This just started last night. The flash ads are freezing my browser. I have the latest version of both browsers and Flash.

Suggestions?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Adblock??


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Same thing has been happening on my computer for a couple of weeks. Which adblock, John?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I use AdBlock for both Safari and Chrome. It works well on both.

There's another extension (again, for both) called AdBlock Plus.

Despite the similarity in naming, they're released by different developers, but they're somewhat similar, and both work well.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I use both. Makes surfing a lot faster too.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Ty both. Is it at these partulicular sites, or will redirect to a download site? Can one of you PM me a safe link for download?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Ty both. Is it at these partulicular sites, or will redirect to a download site? Can one of you PM me a safe link for download?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


For the Chrome extension, go into Settings > Extensions, then scroll to the bottom and click "Get more extensions". You can search for either extension there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is where we get to the page that has three different "download" links. One works. The other two are for something else. I can't tell the freaking difference. SMH.

Edit: NM, figured it out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I'm glad things have been cleared up. 
If there is anything else I can help with, let me know.

Richard.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Testing... testing...

1... 2... 3...

ETA: I was testing something in Safari.

Didn't work.

Blaaaaah...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you're using adblock, please try trouble shooting without those plugins on. They can block certain scripts that keep the page running. 

When your browser freezes, is it on specific pages or on all the pages you go to? 

Lee


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I did not try any other pages but TAM or Google, so I don't know that it is TAM only.

It was locking up in threads on the main board and in social groups as well.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You might need to get your browser cleaned up. Do you clean your computer often? I recommend using Ccleaner from time to time. 

Lee


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Flashblock Plus 0.1.2 on Firefox works to stop Flash from automatically loading. Any of the Flash blockers do an ok job. Newer versions of FF Re-Prioritize Flash below HTML5 so for instance on Youtube it will start HTML5 first which - for better or worse causes a very long delay in starting. You can force Flash to start using YouTube Flash Player 1.6.2. This will move HTML5 to a much lower priority. Also - you should constantly update Flash. New versions do tend to fix things. 

Chrome is trickier because it has Flash built in and can't be fixed outside of Chrome updates. There is no support for NPAPI - only PPAPI (pepper). The plugin API for flash in Chrome and Opera are the same.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/6213033?hl=en
https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html


----------

